# Equipment change - Marlin 512?



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of changing the gun I use for deer hunting and I am curious to know if anyone has first hand experience with the Marlin 512. Right now I use either a smooth bore Ithaca, Winchester, or TC Black Diamond 50 cal ML.
In doing research on the 512 it seems there are many positives with the only negative being it kicks like a mule. Any help is greatly appreciated; thanks.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

bowkdws said:


> I'm thinking of changing the gun I use for deer hunting and I am curious to know if anyone has first hand experience with the Marlin 512. Right now I use either a smooth bore Ithaca, Winchester, or TC Black Diamond 50 cal ML.
> In doing research on the 512 it seems there are many positives with the only negative being it kicks like a mule. Any help is greatly appreciated; thanks.


I picked one up from a fellow OGFer this past summer. Shoots good groups out to 100yds (about 2.5 inches with Lightfields). I didn't think the recoil was that bad or even anything worth mentioning. 

Honestly, my H&R Ultraslug kicks more even though its 12lbs or so.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had one for 6-7 years. Mine shoots really tight groups (sub 2 inches) at 100 yds with the right ammo. Problem is, the right ammo costs 18$ box of five. Winchester premier sabots. The only real issues I have with the gun are the offset base for the scope rings, because I like to use shoot through rings and you can't use them on this gun to my knowledge. Also, the gun is very barrel heavy. This makes it a pain to carry with a sling because it will not stay on your shoulder. Other than that, it is a good gun for the money. And these issues I have with it may not bother you at all.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had one and sometimes miss it. Man it was accurate! Heavy.... but very accurate! I never noticed a much of a recoil when shooting Lightfields out of it.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I had not come across comments about the weight/carrying on the shoulder - good to know since I have bit of a hike into my stand.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

bowkdws said:


> I'm thinking of changing the gun I use for deer hunting and I am curious to know if anyone has first hand experience with the Marlin 512. Right now I use either a smooth bore Ithaca, Winchester, or TC Black Diamond 50 cal ML.
> In doing research on the 512 it seems there are many positives with the only negative being it kicks like a mule. Any help is greatly appreciated; thanks.


The 512 is what I use. It is the only slug gun that I have ever felt comfortable shooting 100+ yds with. I have taken 2 deer around the 120yd mark with it. 2"-3" group @ 100 with the brenneke sabots and about the same with hand loaded sabots. The only two guns I think are better are the A-bolt and the Savage. Both will cost significantly more than the Marlin. I must say the finish on the Marlin holds up really well. I am amazed after bumping and scratching it in the woods how a good wipe with oil and a rag restores the Matte finish. Recoil is about the same as any other 12ga slug gun I have shot with the exception of the NEF (Ouch!)


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

bolt is sloppy, trigger is terrible, gun is heavy, scope mount is a bad design, 3 inch slugs give a solid punch. I Used one for 5 years, killed 4 deer all with one shot. Then decided to carry a Thompson Center Triumph all year. Only count on one good shot anyways.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the points about the bolt and trigger - something I had not seen/heard about prior. Hopefully the Triumph is treating you well.
Is it safe to think you sold your Marlin 512?


----------

